# ...and now for something completely useless



## Cthulhu (Dec 20, 2001)

Here are various name generators I've found and the results I've gotten:

Hobbit Name Generator (may be a bit slow since the site is getting pounded since the movie came out)

_My result:  Olo Boffin of Needlehole_

Smurf Name Generator 

_My result:  Very Uninteresting Smurf_

Oz Prison B1tch Name Generator 

_My result:  Ball Boy_

Evangelist Name Generator 

_My result:  Doctor Royle "Bob" Whitestone_

Metal Gear Solid Name Generator 

_My result:  Maniac Pirannha_

Have fun!

Cthulhu


----------



## KumaSan (Dec 22, 2001)

Ok, I'll give it a go...

Hobbit Name Generator gives:

_Bulbo Loamsdown of Deephallow_

Smurf Name Generator 

_Flopsy Mopsey Smurf_

Oz Prison B1tch Name Generator 

_Snaggle Tooth_

Evangelist Name Generator 

_Reverend Creflo F. Winkey_

Metal Gear Solid Name Generator 

_Holy Moose_


----------



## Rubber Ducky (Jan 10, 2002)

What the hell, I'm late but here's my results:

Hobbit Name:
Orgulas Sandybanks of Frogmorton

Smurf Name:
You Go Smurf

Oz "Prison *****" Name:
Finger ****er (at least it looks like I'm pitchin')

Evangelist Name:
Arsen "Bob" Linke

Metal Gear Solid Name:
Maniac Mantis

Pierre


----------



## Bob Hubbard (Jan 10, 2002)

Hobbit Name:
Grigory Danderfluff of Willowbottom 

???


----------



## Rob_Broad (Jan 10, 2002)

My results

Hobbit Name Generator gives: 

Grigory Chubb 

Smurf Name Generator 

Litigious Smurf

Oz Prison B1tch Name Generator 

Salad Tosser

Evangelist Name Generator 

Doctor H. Dwayne Humbert

Metal Gear Solid Name Generator 

Discharger Ostrich


----------



## Nate_Hoopes (Jan 15, 2002)

Hobbit Name Generator:

Olo Grubb of Little Delving


Smurf Name Generator :

Drippy Smurf


Oz Prison B1tch Name Generator :

Dosent appear to work anymore


Evangelist Name Generator :

Elder Arsen Van Ponziskeim


Metal Gear Solid Name Generator : ( this one is even martial arts related)


Judo Donkey


----------



## D.Cobb (Jan 17, 2002)

Hobbit Name Generator: 

Drogo Cotton of Overhill


Smurf Name Generator : 

Super Absorbant Smurf 


Oz Prison B1tch Name Generator : 

Doesn't work anymore 


Evangelist Name Generator : 

Deacon Jerry D. Whitestone


Metal Gear Solid Name Generator : 

Bulemic Lemur

:rofl:


----------



## TLH3rdDan (Mar 2, 2002)

lol this pretty cool and th OZ generator is back up...

OZ: Self-toucher
Evangelist: Pastor Wick "Bo" Bilke
Metal Gear: Carnivorous Beaver
Smurf: Igneous Smurf
Hobbit: Moro Danderfluff of Willowbottom


----------



## tonbo (Apr 8, 2002)

Here are my results:

Hobbit Name Generator:  Sancho Toadfoot of Frogmorton

Smurf Name Generator:  Cletus the slack-jawed Smurf (ROFL)

Oz Prison B1tch Name Generator:  Wishbone

Evangelist Name Generator:  Pastor Wick P. Marrs

Metal Gear Solid Name Generator:  Deep-Sea Nightingale


Okay, so now my alter egos have been set.  Can I stop laughing yet?  Nope.

Now I just have to get to work on a random "Ninja Name" generator.......you know, so I can be like "The Hammer" or something cool instead of just plain....uh....me..

I've heard that having such a nickname really comes in handy when at tournaments....is that true??  

Peace--


----------



## Zoran (Apr 8, 2002)

Hobbit name;  Popo Sackville-Baggins 

Smurf name; Waspinator Smurf

Oz Prison B1tch Name;  *** Excutioner

Metal Gear Name; Gundam Crane


----------

